# Siedler 2



## Fips80 (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo.
Ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach einem Download von "Siedler 2 Veni Vidi Vici"
Vieleicht weis hier jemand wo ich das bekommen könnte.
Würde es echt gerne wieder mal spielen!


----------



## Jimiblu (14. Mai 2017)

Die Siedler II - Veni, Vidi, Vici (Gold Edition) herunterladen | heise Download

hier z. B.


----------



## Fips80 (14. Mai 2017)

Ist die Seite ok. Ich meine wegen kauf und so?


----------



## Pikus (14. Mai 2017)

Heise online – Wikipedia

Ja.


----------



## iRcK91 (8. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Link! Top-Spiel von damals. Jemand Erfahrungen mit spielen über Hamachi gemacht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2017)

Nur ums zu erwähnen: Es gibt davon ein Remake (Siedler 2 die nächste Generation) die das Originalspiel 1:1 abbildet in neuer Technik. Sehr empfehlenswert. 

Die Siedler II: Die nachste Generation [Software Pyramide]: Amazon.de: Games


----------

